# *NEW SCI-FI PREMADES - Tom Edwards Cover Illustrator



## Tom Edwards Design (Jan 2, 2013)

*COVER SLOTS OPEN FOR 2018! PLEASE EMAIL ME AT [email protected] IF YOU'D LIKE TO DISCUSS A COVER IDEA OR ASK ANY QUESTIONS*










*UPDATE

I've released a series of premade covers for the science fiction genre.

Here are a few for preview:

































You can find the rest here: tomedwardsdesign.com/premade-covers

Thanks.

____________________________

Hello everyone.

My name is Tom Edwards and I'm a professional illustrator and cover artist. I'm looking to create strong working bonds with authors. I've worked with a lot of authors, especially science fiction and fantasy, but I'm open to all genres. My aim is to give a professional service to all authors.

My work graces the covers of some great books, and at the time of writing this (Feb 201 I have 15 covers in the top space opera books and 19 in sci-fi military on Amazon bestsellers

BIG WEBSITE UPDATE: You can view my covers and other artwork here: 
tomedwardsdesign.com

Here's a few testimonial form my clients:

Nick Webb - "Who's the best SFF cover artist working today? Tom Edwards, hands down. At any given time you'll see his art all over the best sellers list, and for good reason: his art is stunning, eye-catching, and beautiful. After I've put hundreds of hours into writing a book I want only the most jaw-dropping art for my cover, and inevitably, it's Tom I turn to."

Colin W Coyle, Parvus Press - "Tom Edwards is a stunning talent and an absolute joy to work with. He has a singular talent for translating our scene descriptions and story notes into a brilliant design that captures precisely the mood and messaging we want from cover art. For the cover art for Vick's Vultures, we ended up taking his first draft as final with only the slightest modifications. Best of all; he was in constant communication with us throughout the process and delivered final artwork ahead of schedule. If you need cover art, you need Tom Edwards."

Craig Martelle -"Tom has done six covers of six in my best-selling Free Trader series. I couldn't be happier with the perfect alignment between the covers and the story arc. It starts with a simple paragraph describing the scene, then Tom does the rest. I've had to make no changes to what Tom has created in his mind and put on paper. Tom delivers a quality product, on time, in all the formats I asked for. Tom makes it easy, giving me eye-popping art that draws readers to my books."

Stephen Renneberg -"The single most important piece of advertising an author can have is a great book cover. For this reason, it's worth going to the best in the business, which is Tom Edwards. He has an amazing talent for creating beautiful, evocative SFF art coupled with a highly professional, completely reliable approach, which makes it a pleasure to work with him. I highly recommend Tom to any SFF author looking for dazzling artwork that will capture any reader's attention."

My cover prices vary depending on the specific brief from a client. If you'd like to work with me on your cover(s), a brief of what you'd like enables me to give an accurate quote. I also offer a discount on book cover series.

Here are a few examples of some recent covers:























































If you would like to work with me on your cover artwork or have any questions you'd like to ask, it'd be great to hear from you. My email address is [email protected]

Thank you for your time.

Tom.

_Edited to shrink image to accommodate those using mobile devices or older monitors. Thanks for understanding. --Betsy_


----------



## R. M. Webb (Jul 24, 2014)

Wow. That's some gorgeous stuff right there.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey, you don't have my cover there!


----------



## Tim C. Taylor (May 17, 2011)

Tom Edwards Concepts said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> My name is Tom Edwards and I'm a professional illustrator and concept artist. I've created a lot of cover art over the past few years, and I'm looking to create strong working bonds with authors. I've worked with a lot of authors, especially science fiction and fantasy, but I'm open to all genres.


They look great, Tom. I'm glad you posted because I enjoyed reading Starship Eternal and was impressed with the cover. When I followed your link I saw the full landscape cover, which is not only superb, but makes a lot of sense having read the book. I've covers already done through next January, but maybe I'll be interested next year. Good luck.


----------



## Dennis E. Taylor (Feb 10, 2015)

Tom Edwards Concepts said:


> My cover prices vary depending on the specific brief from a client.


Definitely nice work. Regarding the prices, I think everyone understands that prices vary based on the amount of effort required. But the range of prices that cover artists charge extends from $100 through $2000 (that I know of) and probably higher. So a representative range for your work would help me to know if I should even be contacting you.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

Hmm, my proxy doesn't seem to like your website...probably the .me extention.  However, I was able to get to your blog.  Some nice work there. Very impressive visuals. 

I agree with bizmuth.  Displaying a price range would be helpful.


----------



## Tom Edwards Design (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you for your kind words everyone. I'll add my price ranges to the original post shortly.



Tim C. Taylor said:


> They look great, Tom. I'm glad you posted because I enjoyed reading Starship Eternal and was impressed with the cover. When I followed your link I saw the full landscape cover, which is not only superb, but makes a lot of sense having read the book. I've covers already done through next January, but maybe I'll be interested next year. Good luck.


Thanks Tim. I look forward to possibly working with you in the future.


----------



## Alex Rogers (Jan 7, 2014)

Your covers are beautiful!


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

I can vouch for Tom. He's amazing


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

Annie B said:


> I can vouch for Tom. He's amazing


I saw some of your stuff on his site. Very nice.


----------



## Tom Edwards Design (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you for the kind words everyone. 

A quick question: Does anybody know how I can attach a few small images to the post? Do I need certain permissions to do so?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

If you have them hosted somewhere, just click the little picture thingy in the menu bar on the post after you hit reply and you can use that to insert pictures.

So it would be [ img ] [ /img ] with the link text to the image in the middle of those tags and without the spaces in the brackets.


----------



## Tom Edwards Design (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks Annie!

I'll give that a go and see if I can get some of my covers on the thread.


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

It worked but they are kinda huge. Maybe trim them down? I think you can use a tag like this [ img width=600 ] where you just insert the number to restrict width in there. Smaller images read better on forums


----------



## Jessie Jasen (May 30, 2015)

Beautiful covers, Tom. Very impressive!


----------



## Tom Edwards Design (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you Jessie. I'm glad you like my covers.


----------



## Ceinwen (Feb 25, 2014)

Wow! These are great!


----------



## ufwriter (Jan 12, 2015)

Wow, absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Tom Edwards Design (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you for the kind words Cady and Ceinwen!


----------



## Jessie Jasen (May 30, 2015)

Tom Edwards Concepts said:


> Thank you Jessie. I'm glad you like my covers.


If I may pick a favorite -- The Grove cover blows me away. When I first saw it here in the thread, I didn't realize it was for Jennifer's story. I only realized it yesterday as I was going through her author profile. I saw the cover and went "oh, that's Tom's cover!" 

It's really excellent. It's one of those covers that makes me look at it over and over again &#8230; and analyze all the details - the composition of colors, the shades, the creature depicted, the expression on its face &#8230; *ah*


----------



## Paul K (Jan 11, 2014)

Wow, very nice sir!


----------



## Tim C. Taylor (May 17, 2011)

Tom, did you do the typography too? I'm convinced that the typography is only a nose behind image in terms of importance, and the typography on your samples are very good. I see them in the bestseller charts all the time and the image and words are clear in those little thumbnails Amazon uses.


----------



## Tom Edwards Design (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks Jessie, your kind words mean a lot. Jennifer was very happy with the cover, and I'm working with her on a few more. 

Thanks Paul, I'm glad you like my work.

Hi Tim. Yes, I studies graphic design at college, so I have a good understanding of graphics and typography. I work with the author to get the look and feel they're after, but also use my knowledge to try and make it fit with the cover design itself. I dislike seeing great covers with poor typography, as I feel it's all one illustration.


----------



## Jennifer L. Lopez (Jun 5, 2015)

Gorgeous covers! Makes me wish I wrote in the spec fic realm.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tom,

Welcome to Kboards! [br][br]You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Café![br][br]Now that you have an official thread, you'll want to add your listing to our Yellow Pages Listing, found here:[br]http://www.kboards.com/yp/[br][br]The listing is free to KB members and is completely self-service; you can add and edit your listing from the page. More information on our Yellow Pages listing can be found here.[br][br]In your thread here, we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have this one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the service wil be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks![br][br]Betsy[br]KBoards Moderator [br][br]Note that this welcome does not constitute an endorsement or vetting of a service by KBoards. Members should do due diligence when considering using a service, for example, by asking KB members for feedback and doing an Internet search such as "service provider name" complaints.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I want to say that I just hired Tom to do five covers for me. Because what he can do, there is no way that I can do that. Let's hope it will put my books in the bestseller lists, too.

And yes, typography is hugely, hugely important. I've seen so many great artworks ruined by mediocre typography.


----------



## Tom Edwards Design (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi Betsy.

Thank you for giving me all the relevant information I need. I'll make sure I follow the the rules correctly.


----------



## rowanc (Feb 21, 2015)

Fantastic work!


----------



## Adair Hart (Jun 12, 2015)

Welcome to Kboards Tom! Can't wait to see what you do with my cover


----------



## mrforbes (Feb 16, 2013)

Obviously, I'm a big fan of Tom's work 

Of course, I think this means I'll need to plan out my covers a little further in advance now that he's revealed himself to the board.

Welcome, Tom. I hope you get lots of orders. You deserve them.


----------



## SA_Soule (Sep 8, 2011)

Your artwork is inspiring! Best of luck with your business. ;-)


----------



## JVRudnick (Sep 12, 2014)

WOW...beautiful work Tom...

As I write SciFi - and I see you do that kind of art too...can I ask how you want an "authors briefing" to be done?

Do we send thru a book copy and you work your way thru it...or ?


----------



## Marseille France or Bust (Sep 25, 2012)

When someone whose cover you have designed lists their books on Amazon, (or other book sellers), ask them to list you as the artist, so you can be found on those sites as well.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Bookmarked!  Stunningly gorgeous stuff!


----------



## Tom Edwards Design (Jan 2, 2013)

Adair Hart: Thanks! I'm looking forward to starting.

Michael Forbes: Thanks Michael. 

Sherry Soule: Thank you for your kind words.

Jim Rudnick: Thanks Jim! If you'd like to talk about a cover illustration, I'd just need some basic information on what you'd like to see on the cover, as well as format. You can be a detailed or as vague as you like and we can go from there. If the cover relates to a passage in the novel, that would be good for me to read too. If you'd like to talk to me about a cover you have in mind, my email is: [email protected] - I look forward to possibly speaking with you soon.

Patrice Williams Marks: That's a good point, and I'll look into doing that in the future. Thanks.

Kate Danley: Thank you Kate! I'm glad you like my work.


----------



## Adair Hart (Jun 12, 2015)

Here is the new cover Tom did for me. I liked my original cover but wanted something with a bit more of a space feel. Every book in my series will have the protagonists ship in some capacity (the shielded ship coming out of the green rift) as it travels through space, time and elsewhere. It amazes me how he can transform my photoshop layout and description into the below:










He was very professional and it was great working with him. I am looking forward to working with him on other covers in the series when the time comes!


----------



## Paul K (Jan 11, 2014)

That looks fantastic.


----------



## Tom Edwards Design (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks for uploading Adair, and for the kind words.

Thanks Paul.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Tom just did two paintings for future sci-fi books for me. OUTSTANDING!! No I can't reveal them, they're a secret!


----------



## Paul K (Jan 11, 2014)

Stop teasing Mark. It's rude


----------



## Adair Hart (Jun 12, 2015)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> Tom just did two paintings for future sci-fi books for me. OUTSTANDING!! No I can't reveal them, they're a secret!


I was going to ask about them, went to do something, then saw you had edited your post! I saw Patty's Sahara cover and it looks sweet.


----------



## Katherine Stark (Jul 30, 2015)

Now I want to self-publish my adult SFF projects just so I can hire you for your cover art.   Gorgeous work! Bookmarking for future reference~


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Adair Hart said:


> I was going to ask about them, went to do something, then saw you had edited your post! I saw Patty's Sahara cover and it looks sweet.


You wait until you see the next one!


----------



## Nick Endi Webb (Mar 25, 2012)

Tom,

Thanks again for the outstanding work on Constitution. I can't wait to do a cover reveal for the latest cover you just sent me--it's even more stunning than the last one!


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII (May 23, 2011)

Fantastic artwork!


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

Gorgeous work!


----------



## mrforbes (Feb 16, 2013)

Tom just did a refresh of my covers for the Tears of Blood series, which I had originally done myself. 
They weren't terrible before (I don't think).

They are AMAZING now.

Before:









After:


----------



## JVRudnick (Sep 12, 2014)

Have emailed you Tom...hoping that the answer is good and the budget affordable too...



Jim

PS when I get notice that my Pirates book is in the top 100 for Space Opera I alwyas click thru and see your cover on the Webb book firmly lodged at #1!


----------



## Bbates024 (Nov 3, 2014)

Very nice work!

I am going to have to keep you in mind!


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

It's great to see you here, Tom. You're reputation precedes you. Your work makes me want to write epic SO just so I can have one of your gorgeous covers!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Paul K said:


> Stop teasing Mark. It's rude


Yeah sorry, but the books are on the horizon. I don't want the covers to be old news to my list at launch time


----------



## Paul K (Jan 11, 2014)

But damn it... I love pretty sci-fi pictures


----------



## Adair Hart (Jun 12, 2015)

Tom Edwards Concepts said:


> Thanks for uploading Adair, and for the kind words.


No problem man, you deserve all the accolades. I am blown away by your artistic talent. October 5th is my first phase of copyediting for book 2, so I will be in contact in September!



Patty Jansen said:


> You wait until you see the next one!


Looking forward to it! I am reading Percivals Vanguard serial atm to learn about serials (and I love superheroes!), then onto Salvadors Lunar discovery, then on to your first Ambassador book which I noticed has a new sweet cover as well!



Nick Endi Webb said:


> I can't wait to do a cover reveal for the latest cover you just sent me--it's even more stunning than the last one!


Looking forward to seeing it as well as reading Constitution! I wonder if it is normal to get this excited about other people's covers


----------



## Jason Eric Pryor (Jan 30, 2013)

Tom is doing the covers for my Crash Wagon series. His talent and professionalism are second to none! 4 of 5 covers are complete. I just received an email today of the 5th. Tom's making an adjustment and it should be done. You can see the first 3 covers in my signature. The 4th isn't there yet because Book Four isn't available yet. But, I'll post the 4 covers a little larger so you guys can see them in more detail. Awesome work by Tom. I couldn't be happier!


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

I can vouch for Tom's responsiveness; he combines business professionalism with artistry. Whenever I got his thumbnails it was like Christmas. 

I'll be posting one of his covers tomorrow. ;-)


----------



## Tim C. Taylor (May 17, 2011)

That is quite simply superb. Well done!


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

Here is the cover Tom did for me:


----------



## Adair Hart (Jun 12, 2015)

Sweet cover man! Love the orange text contrast.


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> Love the orange text contrast.


Yes, me too! I actually commissioned all three books in the trilogy at the same time. Glad I did that now, I'm sure things like this post will only increase his popularity.


----------



## Jason Eric Pryor (Jan 30, 2013)

C. Gockel said:


> Yes, me too! I actually commissioned all three books in the trilogy at the same time. Glad I did that now, I'm sure things like this post will only increase his popularity.


Great cover! I did the same thing. I commissioned all five covers at once. I just got the fifth and final cover a couple days ago. It's awesome, but I'm not showing it yet


----------



## Adair Hart (Jun 12, 2015)

Just got my cover for my second book done! Tom is an art wizard confirmed!


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

Wow, Adair, that is beautiful!


----------



## Bbates024 (Nov 3, 2014)

Adair Hart said:


> Just got my cover for my second book done! Tom is an art wizard confirmed!


Freaking amazing work. I have his page saved for when I have enough money to hire him. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## Seshenet (May 20, 2015)

Adair Hart said:


> Just got my cover for my second book done! Tom is an art wizard confirmed!


That is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## markhealy (Jun 5, 2014)

Aha!  I've been wondering who did the cover for Constitution for a while, and was thinking about emailing Nick to find out who it was - but I guess I don't have to now!

I saw C. Gockel's cover on Amazon a few days ago and loved that too.  Amazing work!

I'll be in touch!


----------



## Adair Hart (Jun 12, 2015)

markhealy said:


> Aha! I've been wondering who did the cover for Constitution for a while, and was thinking about emailing Nick to find out who it was - but I guess I don't have to now!
> 
> I saw C. Gockel's cover on Amazon a few days ago and loved that too. Amazing work!
> 
> I'll be in touch!


Yeah, you can't go wrong with Tom. I found out about him from Eric Pryor's Crash Wagon series.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I've got a couple by Tom, too (see sig). I would put up the new cover of Ambassador book 4, but that would mean messing around on the internet while I'm supposed to be writing that book.


----------



## Jason Eric Pryor (Jan 30, 2013)

Adair Hart said:


> Yeah, you can't go wrong with Tom. I found out about him from Eric Pryor's Crash Wagon series.


Awesome! I do a nice little write-up in the back matter of my books to give credit where credit is due. Glad to see I'm helping Tom in my own little way.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

I have a few of Tom's covers "in the bank" for future work


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

OK then, I've relented. The book isn't quite written yet. Getting there. Just one more insterstellar war to wage.


----------



## Adair Hart (Jun 12, 2015)

Patty Jansen said:


> OK then, I've relented. The book isn't quite written yet. Getting there. Just one more insterstellar war to wage.


Wow Patty, that's gorgeous! Love the ship designs and typography!


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow, those are all stunningly gorgeous covers!


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Adair Hart said:


> Here is the new cover Tom did for me. I liked my original cover but wanted something with a bit more of a space feel. Every book in my series will have the protagonists ship in some capacity (the shielded ship coming out of the green rift) as it travels through space, time and elsewhere. It amazes me how he can transform my photoshop layout and description into the below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that is just stunning!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> OK then, I've relented. The book isn't quite written yet. Getting there. Just one more insterstellar war to wage.


That Typography is SO you, Patty. I wish my older books had a distinctive one like that.


----------



## Bbates024 (Nov 3, 2014)

After seeing all of these amazing covers I broke down and finally did it. I contacted Tom to do the cover for the second book in my series and I am super excited about it. Everything that has been posted here as well a son his website just reassured me that he is the right man for the job.

I won't have something to share for a while but I'll be coming back to share a non-syfy cover with all of you when it's done.


----------



## Cap&#039;n Crunch (Aug 10, 2009)

Excellent! Can't wait to see it, Bates!


----------



## Bbates024 (Nov 3, 2014)

Finally, it's my turn to share! Tom finished back in December but I wanted to wait until I did the actual cover reveal for my list before posting here.



















Humm not sure why the image is showing so large here. It's been happening to me since the update. I'll shrink it and repost. Got it!


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Bbates024 said:


> Finally, it's my turn to share! Tom finished back in December but I wanted to wait until I did the actual cover reveal for my list before posting here.


Zoinks. Sized them down for easier admiration.


----------



## Adair Hart (Jun 12, 2015)

Jim Johnson said:


> Zoinks. Sized them down for easier admiration.


You beat me to it! You do have the fastest hands in the west! Awesome cover Bbates!


----------



## Bbates024 (Nov 3, 2014)

I just resized them as well, I guess it was posting in original size instead of a thumbnail.  should be all set.


----------



## Chris Fox (Oct 3, 2014)

I wish there was a like button. Great covers! Thanks for sharing =)


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

Tom did my Archangel Down cover, and besides being an amazing artist he is a wonderful guy to work with.


----------



## Bbates024 (Nov 3, 2014)

He was the first artist I worked with for an Illustration, and it couldn't have been a better experience.

He finished the project early, and made every interaction we had worthwhile. It was great experience, I would recommend him to anyone!


----------



## Tom Edwards Design (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you all for your kind words, I really appreciate your positive feedback. 

My goal is to always deliver both great artwork and professionalism, so I'm glad you all think so.

I'll be publishing my new portfolio site soon, so I'll make sure I put the address here when I finish it so you can check it out. 

Cheers.
Tom.


----------



## Tom Edwards Design (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi everyone.

I've got round to creating my new website. It's still unfinished, but I've uploaded a lot of the recent cover art I've done. You may have seen a lot of it here already but there will be quite a few I've not uploaded.

Please take a look and let me know what you think. Also, if anyone is looking for a new cover or cover series I have some time in my schedule for April. Juts email at: [email protected], and we can discuss your project.

http://www.tomedwardsdesign.com

Cheers.
Tom.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey! I really like the header for the "covers" section


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> Hey! I really like the header for the "covers" section


Yes! Can't wait until some of my sci-fi books come out with Tom's covers.


----------



## Chris Fox (Oct 3, 2014)

I love the new site design Tom, especially the reflection.

Thank you so much for the hard work on my recent covers. You sir, are the man.


----------



## Lisa Blackwood (Feb 1, 2015)

Woot! An update to the eye candy thread. Man, I love your covers.


----------



## Seshenet (May 20, 2015)

Hey, Tom, just wanted to mention that there's a typo in "typography" on your Covers page. Wasn't looking for typos (I was looking at those gorgeous covers!). Makes me almost want to write a novel with a bunch of spaceships in it. 

Very professional website!


----------



## jaehaerys (Feb 18, 2016)

Amazing covers! Hope to work with you some day!


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Tom did this for my latest book, now on pre-order.


----------



## Tom Edwards Design (Jan 2, 2013)

Seshenet said:


> Hey, Tom, just wanted to mention that there's a typo in "typography" on your Covers page. Wasn't looking for typos (I was looking at those gorgeous covers!). Makes me almost want to write a novel with a bunch of spaceships in it.
> 
> Very professional website!


Thank you for your kind words. Yeah, there was a couple I think, professional being one of them  Thanks for letting me know.

Tom.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Great skills man! Good luck with your career!


----------



## Bbates024 (Nov 3, 2014)

Patty Jansen said:


> Tom did this for my latest book, now on pre-order.


Awesome cover Patty!

Tom you do amazing work!


----------



## Lisa Blackwood (Feb 1, 2015)

I just contacted Tom for a future Urban Fantasy trilogy. He got back to me asking what I'd like. Crosses fingers I didn't just scare him off with the novel-length email I sent him.


----------



## Chris Fox (Oct 3, 2014)

I LOVE that cover Patty.


----------



## Tom Edwards Design (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi everyone. 

I was wondering if I could ask your thoughts on something I've been thinking of doing. 

I was thinking of creating some pre-made covers for the sci-fi genre. They'd be the same quality as my bespoke covers, but would be a little more generic in design. They would also be quite a bit cheaper than my custom covers. I was thinking of creating a set of 10 to see how they would do. I may also brand them as 'Tom Edwards design limited edition covers' with a cool logo, although this may be too pretentious. What do you think?

Do you think there is a market for this kind of cover, maybe for the less established author?

Thanks in advance for any advice. I may create the first set in June this year.

Cheers.
Tom.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I would think if you made some covers with a bunch of space ships and a planet or two, some stray meteors and a couple of lasers, you would barely be able to keep them on the shelf. I might even buy a cover (or three) for my next new series. But is it good business sense for you?


----------



## Tom Edwards Design (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks for your input Patty. I'm glad to hear you'd be interested! 

What do you mean by your last question?


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Tom Edwards Design said:


> Thanks for your input Patty. I'm glad to hear you'd be interested!
> 
> What do you mean by your last question?


Because if you're busy enough making regular covers, then I guess you're paid more per hour than for making premades.


----------



## Tom Edwards Design (Jan 2, 2013)

Ah I see what you mean. 

Yes, I would be working for a reduced rate, but the pre-mades would be quicker as I don't have a specific brief to follow from the client. 

I think I'll do a set as an experiment. I'd need to figure out how to let the community know they're for sale. Maybe a page on my site with the covers. When a cover is sold, it will be taken down or some kind of visual marker will be placed on it to show potential buyers what's available.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

You can set it up as a tab on your website.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Tom Edwards Design said:


> Ah I see what you mean.
> 
> Yes, I would be working for a reduced rate, but the pre-mades would be quicker as I don't have a specific brief to follow from the client.
> 
> I think I'll do a set as an experiment. I'd need to figure out how to let the community know they're for sale. Maybe a page on my site with the covers. When a cover is sold, it will be taken down or some kind of visual marker will be placed on it to show potential buyers what's available.


Email your old customers the moment you make the new covers live, because you know, I'll want to buy say... 10


----------



## Tom Edwards Design (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks Mark!

I will. I'll send out a blanket email to my clients letting them know any updates on this. 

I'm glad you may be interested too


----------



## JalexM (May 14, 2015)

I agree with everyone else. They'll probably sell like gangbusters.


----------



## Bbates024 (Nov 3, 2014)

Yep man I can't wait to see how they look. I'm sure they are going to be fantastic. I'm still in love with my cover for Jar of Souls.


----------



## Craig Martelle (Feb 6, 2016)

Tom Edwards Design said:


> I will. I'll send out a blanket email to my clients letting them know any updates on this.
> 
> I'm glad you may be interested too


I look forward to a massive relaunch of my Free Trader Series once your covers wrap around them.

And me, too Tom. I can probably write a book based solely on one of your covers. Actually, I'll commit to that. We'll do it in reverse. Cover first, then the book. Deal?

"If you build it, they will come." Field of Dreams


----------



## Lisa Blackwood (Feb 1, 2015)

It will be the first bidding war over pre-made covers.   I'm not in the running. My sci-fi series got put on the burner behind the backburner.  There is just not enough time in the day.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

My newest Tom Edward's cover


----------



## Tim C. Taylor (May 17, 2011)

That Merkiaari cover looks excellent closeup and in thumbnail. Well done.


----------



## Tom Edwards Design (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi everyone.

I've been really busy recently with some great covers, so thank you all for your continued support and business. I hope my covers are helping somewhat in the sales of your books.

Here's a quick teaser for you about what's happening later this year...










I'll keep you all updated on this, and hopefully it'll be successful enough for me to do further series in the future.

I'll let you know about prices closer to the time, but I can say they will be quite a bit cheaper than my custom covers, without compromising on quality.

Cheers.
Tom.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Put me down for a dozen


----------



## ahallatt (Jun 21, 2016)

Very professional work, Tom. I'm sure any sci-fi writer would love to use your services.

I have to ask: is "Crapkiller" a real book, or a mock up? If real, what is the story behind that?? Hilarious.

Alex


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Here are two of MY Tom Edwards covers. I recommend you grab some of his premades before I do...


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Mar, seriously, you don't even have books for them yet. Give someone else a chance, will ya?


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> Mar, seriously, you don't even have books for them yet. Give someone else a chance, will ya?


Breakout is out. Incursion is coming


----------



## Reveries (Feb 7, 2016)

I'll be watching out for the premades with great interest too.


----------



## Adair Hart (Jun 12, 2015)

Tom Edwards Design said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I've been really busy recently with some great covers, so thank you all for your continued support and business. I hope my covers are helping somewhat in the sales of your books.
> 
> ...


As others have mentioned, these will sell quick. Looking forward to seeing what you do!

Tom did my book 3 cover. For those who wanted to see a planet-based cover:


----------



## Bbates024 (Nov 3, 2014)

Tom just flat our does beautiful stuff, that's all there is to it. I still love the fantasy cover I had him do. I can't wait until I can use his services again.


----------



## ShadyWolfBoy (Sep 23, 2015)

Tom's stuff is awesome, he did the cover for my The Terran Privateer novel.

Seems to have helped the book do okay XD


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Wow, some drool-worthy stuff there.

One of these days I'll have to rob a bank so I can afford some


----------



## Geoff North (Apr 2, 2011)

Tom did this beautiful cover for my upcoming science fiction book, Ambition. He is truly a professional, and probably one of the friendliest and most talented artists working in this genre. I told him what I wanted, and he sent back an initial design that only needed one or two minor revisions. Amazing!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Geoff North said:


> Tom did this beautiful cover for my upcoming science fiction book, Ambition. He is truly a professional, and probably one of the friendliest and most talented artists working in this genre. I told him what I wanted, and he sent back an initial design that only needed one or two minor revisions. Amazing!


Fantastic! That's a winner.


----------



## Tom Edwards Design (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you for all your kind words everyone. I'm looking forward to releasing the pre-made covers this October.

Thanks Geoff. I'm really pleased you're happy with the final cover.

I'm glad I can feel a part of such a great community here. I wouldn't be able to do the job I love if it wasn't for you all writing great books, so a big thank you to all of you from me.


----------



## Logan R. (May 13, 2011)

Geoff North said:


> Tom did this beautiful cover for my upcoming science fiction book, Ambition. He is truly a professional, and probably one of the friendliest and most talented artists working in this genre. I told him what I wanted, and he sent back an initial design that only needed one or two minor revisions. Amazing!


This is an awesome cover! That typography is pretty sweet. Can't wait to work with Tom on my new cover next month!


----------



## Craig Andrews (Apr 14, 2013)

Geoff North said:


> Tom did this beautiful cover for my upcoming science fiction book, Ambition. He is truly a professional, and probably one of the friendliest and most talented artists working in this genre. I told him what I wanted, and he sent back an initial design that only needed one or two minor revisions. Amazing!


That's gorgeous! I'm ready to buy just off the cover.  In all honesty, I desperately want to write a sci-fi series, just so I can work with Tom and get one of these b*dass covers.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

My latest from Tom


----------



## Reveries (Feb 7, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## ShadyWolfBoy (Sep 23, 2015)

Let's see if I can make this work:

This was Tom's cover for the first book in my new trilogy.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Glynn Stewart said:


> Let's see if I can make this work:
> 
> This was Tom's cover for the first book in my new trilogy.


Love it!


----------



## Lisa Blackwood (Feb 1, 2015)

Nice! Every time this thread pops up I have to look. His covers are like eye-candy cover drugs.


----------



## Geoff North (Apr 2, 2011)

Awesome covers, guys! I can't wait to get mine released!


----------



## Tom Edwards Design (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi Everyone. 

This week has been set aside to create my first series of pre-made covers. 

I'll be releasing the first series at the end of the week/beginning of next, and it will contain 16 covers in total - all space/spaceship themed.

As this is my first set, and I don't know how popular they may be, I'll be releasing them to a select list of my most frequent clients. I'll release the covers to the public a day or two after.

These will be dived into 4 categories. Core, Advanced, Elite and Prime. Each category will have a set amount of covers and they'll increase in complexity. The quality of the covers will be at the same high standard of my custom work, so please don't think these will be sub-par in terms of overall quality.

Depending on demand, I'll be creating around 4 - 6 series a year moving forward. 

The covers will be full wraps, with text included in the price. They'll be a selection of fonts and styles to choose from, but it will be quite limited in terms of client input. Obviously, you'll still be able to change the title, subtitle, author name, and blurb. 

There'll also be some extras you can add on, like 3D renders and audiobook conversions.

I'll be releasing price lists towards the end of the week, as well as terms, payment options and more details regarding the covers.

If you're interested, please check back later this week, and thank you for your support

Thanks.
Tom.


----------



## Tom Edwards Design (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi everyone.

I released the first set of pre-made covers to a lot of my frequent clients first to see how popular they'd be. Most of them sold within about 40 minutes, and the remaining sold within a few days.

I didn't realize how popular they'd be. I'll be releasing future sets directly to the public, so sorry if you didn't get a chance this time.

I'll give plenty of notice. In the meantime, you can see a few covers here, as well as the whole set on my site: http://tomedwardsdesign.com/premade-covers














































Thanks again for all your support.

Tom.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Tom Edwards Design said:


>


I love this one. I need to write a book that would fit though.


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

Holy spaceships, Batman. These are awesome!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

A quick shout to Tom but also shameless plug of my stuff. Tom made this cover for me AGES ago, but because I am a bad person I never released the book... until now. Rather that do the normal paperback or ebook brag, I'll do the audio book just to be different


----------



## AngryGames (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm guessing all those pre-made covers are kaput?


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Here is the latest for my current WIP that I hope to publish in early 2017:


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

AngryGames said:


> I'm guessing all those pre-made covers are kaput?


He sold them all.


----------



## Adair Hart (Jun 12, 2015)

Beautiful covers, Mark and Patty! I'm in love with the Ambassador font. Below are two recent covers for my Time Travel Adventure series:


----------



## Tom Edwards Design (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi everyone.

I'm going to working on the second set of pre-made covers next week and they'll be released before Christmas to everyone. 

I'll make sure I let you know when they're up on my site for purchase.

Cheers,
Tom.


----------



## Tom Edwards Design (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Looking good.


----------



## 5ngela (Sep 7, 2015)

Love the colour


----------



## ShadyWolfBoy (Sep 23, 2015)

*sticks appointment in calendar*

'cause you don't already get enough of my money XD


----------



## Tom Edwards Design (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## archaeoroutes (Oct 12, 2014)

Will the server cope? Or the national grid, for that matter


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

Patty Jansen said:


> Tom did this for my latest book, now on pre-order.


That cover was the inspiration for my _Universe Next Door_ cover.


----------



## Tom Edwards Design (Jan 2, 2013)

More information regarding my new premade cover set has been added to my site. http://tomedwardsdesign.com/premade-covers

Please take a look if you're interested and let me know if you have any questions.

Thanks.


----------



## Tom Edwards Design (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi everyone. 

My second set of pre-made covers has been released. 

There are 10 covers left, so if you'd like a quality sci-fi cover for your novel, please visit my site: www.tomedwardsdesign.com/premade-covers to see what's available.

Thank you for your support.

Tom.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

They look really great. A hint for everyone else listening. When you go to the page, click on any cover to enter a carousel mode that really enlarges the pics for a closer look. It's much easier to see what you want. 

Second hint. The covers go really fast. I remember the last sale. Choose your top 3, and tell Tom your order of preference in your email. You're more likely to get one of them that way. If you choose just one, by the time you've exchanged another email your second choice could be gone too!


----------



## ShadyWolfBoy (Sep 23, 2015)

Or you can hesitate, because the book you'd use it for is over a year out, and every cover that could work will be gone by the time you look again 

Only one left at last glance.

Congrats Tom!


----------



## Tom Edwards Design (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you for the input Mark. I've made the changes to the site.

Thanks Glynn! If I had time to do more I would so everyone who wanted one had a chance. They went quicker than I had expected.

Thank you WasAnn. I'd be able to start working on new projects around mid/late May. I'm getting full quite quickly. If you'd like to discuss your project with me, please send an email to [email protected] and I'd be happy to discuss your idea further.

There's only one premade cover left for sale on my site. You can see it below. If you'd be interested in having this for your science fiction novel, please get in touch. This particular cover is £350.










Cheers.
Tom.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

What Price Honour cover updated


----------



## Tom Edwards Design (Jan 2, 2013)

Looking good Mark.

I'm glad the premade cover fits well with your series 

Tom.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Tom Edwards Design said:


> Looking good Mark.
> 
> I'm glad the premade cover fits well with your series
> 
> Tom.


It does indeed. The one we have on order will be art only and will update the very final cover in my backlist. The Merkiaari Wars boxed set


----------



## Geoff North (Apr 2, 2011)

Tom strikes again! I sure hopes this cover boosts the sales on book 1.


----------



## Tom Edwards Design (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi everyone.

It's that time again when I'll be working on a new set of pre-made covers - Series 3.

I plan to work on them next week and aim for around 30 covers in total.

They will be split into 4 categories like the previous sets: core, advanced, elite and prime. The prices will range from £350 - £500, and extras can be added on like 3D cover renders and audiobook covers.

You can see my previous sets, as well as additional info on my website:
http://tomedwardsdesign.com/premade-covers

This time I will be auctioning 3 covers to raise money for charity. One core, one advanced and one prime. Each has a reserve; core £150, adv £300 and prime £400. This could be a great opportunity for you to have a great cover for your next book, as well as giving money to a very worthwhile charity.

My Mum has Parkinson's disease, so the funds raised will go to Parkinson's UK. With the help of Keystroke Medium, we'll be hosting a private auction on April 8th at 2pm US Central / 8pm UK time.

Here is the Parkinson's UK website if you're interested in reading about the charity and condition:
https://www.parkinsons.org.uk

You can find more information on the Covers for a Cure section on the Keystroke website:
http://www.keystrokemedium.com/covers-for-a-cure.html

This charity auction is open to anyone who wishes to participate. It will be held as a live event on Keystroke Medium's YouTube Channel, however, to bid on the covers you must reserve a seat at least one day prior to the start of the event.

To register for a seat at the auction, please send an email to [email protected] and include "Covers for a Cure Registration" in the subject line. The seats are free and you will receive an invitation to the secret Facebook group where the auction will take place.

The remaining covers will be made available on my website on Monday 10th April. I will let you know what time they will be uploaded at a later date. The last two sets have sold out extremely quickly, so make sure to make some time in your diary if you're interested in purchasing one.

Thank you for your time and continued support. Without you I wouldn't be able to do the job I love. If you have any questions please let me know.

Let's raise some money!

Kind regards,
Tom.


----------



## Tom Edwards Design (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi everyone.

I've not posted here in a while. I've been very busy creating covers for a lot of members here, as well as some new clients.

I've been working on a new set of premade covers this month (Series IV), and I'll be releasing them on my website on Monday the 7th of August at 19:00 BST.

If you're looking for a professional quality science fiction cover for a current or future release, then please feel free to take a look here: www.tomedwardsdesign.com/premade-covers

There are covers to suit all budgets.

I've also updated my portfolio, so please take a look at the latest covers and let me know what you think.

Thank you for your time and continued support.

I look forward to hearing from you soon.

Cheers.
Tom.


----------



## Word Fan (Apr 15, 2015)

You do beautiful work, but saying...



Tom Edwards Design said:


> There are covers to suit all budgets.


...is not quite true. There are covers for clients whose budget ranges from 350 to (with possible add-ons) over 500 pounds sterling.

That's not "all budgets."


----------



## Tom Edwards Design (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi Word Fan.

You make a good point. Maybe my wording is wrong. 

I'll change it shortly, maybe 'most budgets' or 'mid to high-end budgets' is better?

Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## JTriptych (Aug 23, 2015)

Amazing stuff! I hope I can afford one of these covers one day.


----------



## Tom Edwards Design (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## Tom Edwards Design (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi everyone.

Just to let you know I've updated the start of this post with some new work and info, if you care to take a look.

Thanks.

Tom.


----------



## Adair Hart (Jun 12, 2015)

Tom Edwards Design said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Just to let you know I've updated the start of this post with some new work and info, if you care to take a look.
> 
> ...


I'm digging that Earthborn cover!  Tom also did my latest cover in my main series:


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Tom Edwards Design said:


> *COVER SLOTS OPEN FOR 2018! PLEASE EMAIL ME AT [email protected] IF YOU'D LIKE TO DISCUSS A COVER IDEA OR ASK ANY QUESTIONS*


This cover is ABSOLUTELY gorgeous.


----------



## Tom Edwards Design (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you, Jeff. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

It's all Tom in my signature line at the moment. He probably pays half the mortgage with money from my covers


----------



## Tom Edwards Design (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks Patty  The signature looks great!


----------



## kenbritz (Oct 24, 2016)

Wow, great covers! Just finished a mil SF draft and it's a long way from being ready, but now you've got me thinking.


----------



## Tom Edwards Design (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you Ken. If you'd ever like to discuss a future project, please feel free to email me at [email protected]


----------



## Tom Edwards Design (Jan 2, 2013)

Just to let everyone know, I know have a Twitter account. Please feel free to follow me here:

https://twitter.com/Tom_E_CoverArt

Thanks.
Tom.


----------



## Greg Dragon (Jun 10, 2014)

WasAnn said:


>


It'a a beautiful thing.


----------



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

wow really nice.


----------



## Tom Edwards Design (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks Ann. It was a pleasure working with you on the cover. I'm really pleased you're happy with it.

Thanks Greg and Bookcover4u.


----------

